# people hear my pc over skype but not me



## Bonzay0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm have a problem, whenever I start a call with a friend on skype (or any other kind of VOIP) they can barely hear me but they can hear all my computer sounds like: games, windows sounds, music.

I tried almost everything. I boosted my mic so they could hear me not working they barely hear me. but whenever I turn on a music file or somthing like that they hear it like I hear it, and I'm using a headphone not speakers.

I have windows 7 64bit,
the headphones are with the mic
I have FX X-FI soundmax blaster card on the back and a mic connection in the front (the back one have only a line in).

can someone help me?


----------



## Bonzay0 (Jan 15, 2010)

no one will help me?????


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Try this:

- Go to Control Panel.
- Click on Hardware and Sound.
- Click on Sound.
- Navigate to the Recording Tab.
- Select your microphone input.

If you need further help please post back.


----------



## Bonzay0 (Jan 15, 2010)

lol I said I already went there and tried do stuff there...
I change volumes, enabled mic boost, there is no stereo mix on, all other record devices are disabled, ect ect...

if you have any suggestion how can I disable that computer sound transmitting to my contacts and how to make the mic hear able...


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

Bonzay0 said:


> lol I said I already went there and tried do stuff there...


You said that you boosted your mic, yes...But you didn't say that you changed the sound card settings.

Anyway, this happens when the sound card routes a "stereo mix" or "wave" or "what you hear" signal to the speakers. You may want to check your sound card software, a setting there overrides the operating system settings IMO.

By way, correctly identifying your sound card could help us. There's no Soundmax Blaster...You either have a soundblaster card or a soundmax card...


----------



## Bonzay0 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have soundmax,
the soundcard that comes with the Asus Rampage II Extreme.
sorry I didn't mention it before. (the soundblaster came because of my searches for a fix in the net)


----------

